# NREMT and certs



## johnguillen68 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, I've let my NREMT expire thinking I was going to get hired with a county here in Florida. Then the freeze kicked in and everything is moving very slow. Now, I want to apply out of state but need to update my NREMT. So, I've taken all the steps and expenses to get there to find out all what I've done to renew my NREMT is prepared for a test?

I've renewed my state lic, took lots of CEU's, and classes and praticals. I got checked off by a medical director and all. Paid my $70 app. Next thing you know I'm approved for a NREMT test. I don't get it. All that for a test? I thought since doing all of that and getting all my CEU's and paying for a renew fee was going to get me my NREMT lic.
I mean I'm still going to take the test, but I wasn't even thinking that I was supposed to since I did all that. Is this right?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 7, 2010)

You let it expire, so you have to retest.

Doesn't matter if you qualify for it on paper, still got to pass since you let it lapse.

Never ever let a cert lapse, I have heard so many people say they don't need it, they will never move, a hundred reasons for not doing the CME's required and allow it to lapse and then boom, something changes in their life and then they are in a little squeeze.

Good luck with the test and do NOT let it expire ever again.


----------



## johnguillen68 (Jul 7, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> You let it expire, so you have to retest.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you qualify for it on paper, still got to pass since you let it lapse.
> 
> ...



I know, I'm one of those guys who got involved in a relationship and decided not to move so I didn't take it. But now my girlfriend said that if you want to apply out of state go ahead, we will make it work. I was like "oh man" now I regret it. I'll take the test maybe in December when I finish taking my state and while its still fresh in the head go and take the NREMT. I got till Aug 2011 to take it. Thanks and I won't let it expire this time.


----------

